# Oh No! Not Another "Vampires" Movie!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

According to _Creature Corner_ today, there is YET ANOTHER movie spawning from *John Carpenter's, Vampires,* flick. Wasn't *Vampires II: Los Muertos* bad enough with Jon Bon Jovi? Obviously not. The third film will be entitled: *Vampires III: Temple of Blood* where it takes place from the suck-heads point of view. After so many of these type of movies "I'm a candy-ass, pussy Vampire, feel sorry for me, I didn't ask to be this way," isn't it time for more of the kick major amounts of ass in the tradition of *Blade?* I think so. Anyway, you can read the whole sorry tale here: http://www.creature-corner.com/news4/jul19vampires3.php3


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

No! I hated those films with a wild passion. I am a huge vampire fan but no more. God I hate it so much.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

I too love Vampire movies but ENOUGH with the crappy ones!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Only Carpenter's original is worth owning. That second one, which The Great John Carpenter had basically zilch to do with, can make its way to the nearest trash receptacle on your way out the door of the video store of your choice. Thank you for not littering.


----------



## feral cat (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok there not the Best series but I enjoyed the first ... Im a sucker for John Carpenter and James Woods! The second was watchable popcorn and so I imagine the third could be ok! I prefer this stuff over the campy erotic vampires myself! (Unless it's Hammer's classic stuff)


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

feral cat said:


> Ok there not the Best series but I enjoyed the first ... Im a sucker for John Carpenter and James Woods! The second was watchable popcorn and so I imagine the third could be ok! I prefer this stuff over the campy erotic vampires myself! (Unless it's Hammer's classic stuff)


James Woods is such a great "weasle" I hate him but yet love him at the same time.


----------

